# portage stuff

## meetra

eu keria modifikar certos ficheiros no make.profile e alguns ebuilds mas ao fazer o emerge sync os ficheiros são substituidos por mais recentes.

existe alguma maneira de ter uma arvore do portage modifikada e kom o sync não "actualizar" os ficheiros modifikados... e fazer komo faz o /etc (utilizando o etc-update para actualizar-los)?

----------

## darktux

Quanto aos ebuilds podes usar o PORTAGE_OVERLAY (ou algo do género) que fica em /usr/local/portage.

Não sei se era bem isto o que querias..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## meetra

 :Smile:  jah ajudou, thks.

o ke era importante era konseguir modifikar o make.profile para alterar alguns packages no system. (não preciso de perl e outros progs)

----------

## humpback

Tu podes não precisar, mas muita coisa no sistema precisa  :Smile: 

----------

## meetra

sim mas se eu kizer montar um sistema gentoo só para firewall? tenho ke instalar perl para ke?

keria arranjar maneira em gentoo para não passar para *BSD.

----------

## humpback

O perl faz parte do sistema porque imensa coisa depende dele (scripts do sistema para configuração cronjobs etc etc), e mesmo que neste momento em especifico nada exista no sistema base que dependa de Perl não significa que não venha a depender no futuro.

O que tu queres fazer não é nada aconcelhavel.... 

A titulo de curiosidade que eu agora não tenho maquina onde ver isso, em BSD perl tambem faz parte do BASE install não?

----------

## meetra

sim, fui ver e tb traz perl por default, só que a minha instalação de gentoo tah a okupar 650MB. queria que não ocupasse tanto  :Very Happy: 

----------

